# Truck frame repair



## Joedangelo04 (Aug 26, 2022)

Hi, I had a minor accident but bad enough to bend over my f bumper brackets. They are I think 3/16 steel. Any suggestions how to straighten them or do I have to start fresh? Thanks


----------



## blades (Aug 29, 2022)

if they are bolt on ones just replace ( can't tell from pic), save the headaces.


----------



## ken morgan (Dec 15, 2022)

bolt on's, then swap them as they are part of the crush zone.. non bolt on break out the rosebud and a hammer and hydro spreader and get busy. a tape measure and a square will go a long way to getting them straight.


----------

